# Guess My Top 5 Pokemon Win TBT (New clues!) [3/5]



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Spoiler: Correct guesses



1: Wartortle
2: Quilava
3: Umbreon
4: Heracross
5: Lumineon


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

Pikachu?


----------



## The_Oracle (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucario!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

What's the point in This giveaway? It's only 10tbt each


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What's the point in This giveaway? It's only 10tbt each



ugh, fine. 40 it is lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

Yay lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Charmander?


----------



## Coach (Jul 21, 2015)

Chimchar


----------



## foxmulder (Jul 21, 2015)

Ninetales?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

oshawott?


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

foxmulder said:


> Ninetales?



He/she is number 6

Sowwy


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

foxmulder said:


> Ninetales?



He/she is number 6

Sowwy


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bulbasaur

- - - Post Merge - - -

bulbasaur


----------



## foxmulder (Jul 21, 2015)

Gengar?


----------



## Bulbamander (Jul 21, 2015)

Yay! This is so nice to see  I'm glad you had fun! 

So my first guess, Vaporeon?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

sylveon?


----------



## The_Oracle (Jul 21, 2015)

Greninja


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

Absol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zorua


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Giratina? He's one of my favorites!


----------



## LuckyBeats (Jul 21, 2015)

Charizard c:


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

10 minutes til a clue


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dragonite


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 21, 2015)

Snorlax


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

Onix?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

empoleon?


----------



## Bulbamander (Jul 21, 2015)

Umbreon?


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Bulbamander said:


> Umbreon?



Ding ding ding!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess the "clue timer" resets now


----------



## Bulbamander (Jul 21, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I guess the "clue timer" resets now



Oh awesome!  Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

Pichu


----------



## Clavis (Jul 21, 2015)

Arcanine.


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Psyduck


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

turtwig?


----------



## Bulbamander (Jul 21, 2015)

Typhlosion?


----------



## LuckyBeats (Jul 21, 2015)

Shaymin? x)


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Number 5 is forgotten by most people.

Most don't know it exsists


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

Lumineon


----------



## Coach (Jul 21, 2015)

Volbeat


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

phione? uwu


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> Lumineon



Ding ding ding!


----------



## Bulbamander (Jul 21, 2015)

Unown?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks! The only reason I got that is because I'm a Pokefreak and it's also one of my favorites.


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Frillish


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ninjask


----------



## LuckyBeats (Jul 21, 2015)

How about Milotic? One of my own fav x)


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flygon


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Jul 21, 2015)

Eevee?


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Added 3 hints

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to bed now

Happy guessing!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

Mew


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Alakazam


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

bulbasaur?


----------



## LuckyBeats (Jul 21, 2015)

Aerodactyl perhaps?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 21, 2015)

Vaporeon?


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Noctowl

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lugia

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mewtwo. 
PS-I promise that I am waiting 10 minutes in between guesses, despite the post merging


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Togepi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Azumaril


----------



## LuckyBeats (Jul 21, 2015)

Dewgong


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 21, 2015)

Gengar


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Houndoom


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 21, 2015)

Vaporeon


----------



## Miele (Jul 21, 2015)

Chansey?


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Porygon2


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 21, 2015)

Jolteon


----------



## The_Oracle (Jul 21, 2015)

Sceptile?


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 21, 2015)

Maril

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rapidash - 10:09


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Entei

- - - Post Merge - - -

Suicune


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 21, 2015)

articuno

- - - Post Merge - - -

rayquaza


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Raikou


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 21, 2015)

Pichu


----------



## applecarts (Jul 21, 2015)

Wartortle (posted at 10:04 PM my time)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sableye (posted this one at 10:15 PM my time)


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Celebi


----------



## applecarts (Jul 21, 2015)

Regice


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ho-Oh


----------



## applecarts (Jul 21, 2015)

Walrein


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tyranitar


----------



## applecarts (Jul 21, 2015)

Kingdra (posted at 10:49 PM my time)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lanturn (posted at 10:59 PM my time)


----------



## Zandy (Jul 21, 2015)

Blissey o;?


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Blissey


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Chinchou


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smoochum


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Remoraid


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 22, 2015)

Raichu


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Miltank


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Mantine


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Chikarita


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Corsola


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~ (Jul 22, 2015)

bulbasaur or charmander possibly snorlax?

- - - Post Merge - - -

flareon  lapras?

- - - Post Merge - - -

or like  mew or something


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Totodile


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Gengar?

- - - Post Merge - - -

jolteon or flareon or a eevee evolution?

- - - Post Merge - - -

togepi wooper

- - - Post Merge - - -

stantler phanpy?


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyndaquil


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Croconaw (this one was 12:13 PM my time)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feraligatr (this will merge so: posting this one at 12:29 PM my time)


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bayleef


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~ (Jul 22, 2015)

@Skyberry924 i have poppy


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Elekid

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Mayor Bella~ said:


> @Skyberry924 i have poppy


Thanks! I have Poppy in my town, but I appreciate the thought  I thought my sig was confusing. I need to change it


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Igglybuff


----------



## Heyden (Jul 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What's the point in This giveaway? It's only 10tbt each



OK, you should make a giveaway then :] who cares if its even 1 TBT, its fun guessing anyway

um Gardevoir?


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smeargle


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Quagsire


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kingdra


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Misdreavus


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 22, 2015)

Tyranitar


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Wobbuffet


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Skarmory


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Typhlosion? (I hope I spelled that right)


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Slowking


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Jumpluff?


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 22, 2015)

Darkrai?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Pichu?

IGNORE THIS ONE I JUST REALIZED I COMMENTED TOO EARLY D'x


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Sneasel


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Lapras?


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Octillery


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Teddiursa


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Murkrow


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Relicanth? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*12 minutes later* Dragonair?


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 22, 2015)

Steelix


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Grovyle?


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Heracross


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Ledian?


----------



## applecarts (Jul 22, 2015)

Qwilfish


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 22, 2015)

Lanturn?


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

I am finaly back. I'll be going through all the responses now

Clues: Fire and fighting are the types of two remaining pokemon. One if from Gen 2 and the other Gen 3


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 22, 2015)

Entei


----------



## Miaoryu (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyndaquil perhaps? nvn


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

Does one of them happen to be Breloom?

- - - Post Merge - - -

14:26: it's been 10 minutes so I'll guess Magcargo next!

- - - Post Merge - - -

14:39: I'm going to guess Hitmontop now!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 22, 2015)

Blaziken


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyndaquil


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

Next guess of mine will be Quilava! I preferred it to Typhlosion for a while, hehe.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 22, 2015)

Heracross


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm going to guess Medicham now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

16:20: Is it Torkoal?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Makuhita?


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

How about Hariyama?


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 22, 2015)

Tyrogue


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

You obtain one of this pokemon really early on


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

Hmm...I'm going to guess it is Magby then!


----------



## Hatori (Jul 22, 2015)

Combusken


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 22, 2015)

numel?


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't think anyone has guessed Torchic yet!
edit: my laptop says it's been 10 minutes but TBT says it's been 9 sorry!!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Meditite?


----------



## Hatori (Jul 22, 2015)

Hitmonchan


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 22, 2015)

Growlithe


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

Machoke


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 22, 2015)

Houndour


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

Let's shorten it to 5 minutes instead


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

Could it be Slugma?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Blaziken?


----------



## Hatori (Jul 22, 2015)

Tyrogue


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 22, 2015)

Tyrogue
Edit - woops, guess Imma go with Ho-oh instead


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 22, 2015)

Hitmontop?


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

No one has guessed Camerupt I think, although that's not available early on...


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

Both pokemon has 3 or more pokemon in its evolution line


----------



## Hatori (Jul 22, 2015)

Flareon


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~ (Jul 22, 2015)

mr or mrs mime?

- - - Post Merge - - -

gimick is the only pokemon with 4 evolutions i think


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

Hmm, are you sure all the hints are correct? The only Pokemon that match all of them are:
Cyndaquil
Quilava
Typhlosion
Tyrogue
Hitmontop
Magby
Torchic
Combusken
Blaziken

Which I have all seen as guessed already


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

Has Quilava been guessed? I never saw it 

and it's primary typing dosen't have to be fighting, I should have made that clear


----------



## Hatori (Jul 22, 2015)

Poliwrath


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh god I went through the posts again.

Sending the tbt now.

Thanks all!

(this was a massive failure lol)


----------



## Klave (Jul 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Has Quilava been guessed? I never saw it
> 
> and it's primary typing dosen't have to be fighting, I should have made that clear



Yep, Quilava got guessed on post number 124! Which is page 13 for me using default number of posts per page~


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2015)

Sent the tbt and closing the thread

#oops


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Have they all been guessed yet?

Otherwise, I'd like to guess breloom?


----------

